# Does anyone recognize these two names?



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 9, 2009)

Red Rocks Tomorrow Wht Lightning

Red Rocks Tomorrow's Sparkle

Or what about a breeder that was I believe around in Colorado by the name of Joe Baker???

Any information at all would be great. The only thing I know so far is that Sparkle was owned at one point in time by Red Stone Farm. I am looking at Shetland here and I am usually decent at finding things out but this one leads me stumped.....

P.s. Sorry if this is in the wrong area...please feel free to move it, if need be.... Thanks


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi: I recognize the Red Rock prefix and it is a well known and respected name. I believe that I heard from John Baker last year or before and that he had several Red Rock bred animals that he was selling. I'll have to go back to my emails and see if I can find our correspondence, because if it is who I think it is, he also sent me pictures of White Lightning. Don't know much more than that. Good luck. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Ellen (Aug 10, 2009)

mendocinobackofbeyond said:


> Hi: I recognize the Red Rock prefix and it is a well known and respected name. I believe that I heard from John Baker last year or before and that he had several Red Rock bred animals that he was selling. I'll have to go back to my emails and see if I can find our correspondence, because if it is who I think it is, he also sent me pictures of White Lightning. Don't know much more than that. Good luck. Ta, Shirlee


All I can say is Red Rock is a well bred line of Shetlands. I have several that I love and have done well. Maybe she has a little shetland in her wood pile. Good Luck in you quest.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep John Baker would so be the guy I am talking about too... Any idea where he is located at these days? Oh that would be so awesome if you happened to have found those pics of Lightning. I love those Red Rock horses..Does anyone know who sells the Red Rock horses? LOL...I am still alil on the new side of ponies...

Thanks by the way for all the info...


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi: Red Rock was the prefix for John Vriezelaar's farm. He is or was in IA. I believe he still has a tack store, but he stopped breeding and disbanded all of his ponies maybe, 6/8 years ago. The only way you can get a Red Rock these days is to find somebody who has one they'll sell -- and that's not easy. Most people who have the Red Rocks hang onto them. We're lucky enough to have two mares and wouldn't part with them for the world. I know that Chris and Paul Wait of Wa-Full Farm have several Red Rock mares and stallion that they're crossing on ponies of their breeding. Once in awhile they'll actually bred a Red Rock to a Red Rock but not very often, so the pure Red Rock is gradually disappearing. I know Julie Mabie out here in CA. has a black Red Rock mare and just bought a Red Rock stallion and also a lovely pinto mare. Oh, look for the G & S prefix -- that's Vriezelaar's son-in-law and the G & S's are bascially Red Rocks. Sorry I don't have more info. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 11, 2009)

Shirlee, so you say that to have a red rock crossed to a red rock would be a good thing right?? Ponies are rare here in Colorado and I actually found a colt by this actual cross... Don't worry will post pics when he gets here... Which looks like he will be here Friday  Gosh I can't wait


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yeah I just thought about something what does KL prefix mean if anything? I know alot of Bellevue Horses have it in their name anything other than that...Sorry for all the questions... I am still kinda new Shetlands


----------



## Slagle (Aug 12, 2009)

The KL in the animals names is for Red Rock Tomorrow's Kid Lee. His sire was Red Rocks Tomorrow and his sire was Kid Lee himself.

The Red Rock or G & S animals are beautiful animals.

Yes my folks have several. Their web site is www.wa-fullfarm.com.

They have used Red Rock breeding for YEARS. To me their best mare is Red Rock Cookie.

Tracey Wait Slagle


----------



## Lmequine (Aug 13, 2009)

Check out the website for Eldon McCall in IA. The addres is www.bellevuefarm.com. He probably has more Red Rock bred ponies than anyone. He uses the KL in the name of the offspring of his stallion Bright Eyed Rock C & M. Rock is out of a Red Rock mare. Bellevue Farm's website also has historical information and photos of some of the Shetland bloodlines.


----------



## Spencer Creek (Aug 13, 2009)

I own a son of Red Rock Bullseye Sparkle. A daughter of the mare you are referring to. My client purchased Sparkle from the Taylor's in foal and has a yearling out of her as well. Parnell also has a full sister that was at Congress this year. If you need more info or pics you can email me.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure Eldon knows how to get in touch with John Baker also. If I remember correctly he's in Colorado. No one has a heavier concentration of Red Rock breeding in their herd that Bellevue Farm has and Eldon does a good job of keeping track of who else does also. He bought quite a bit of John V's breeding stock when John retired and also some from John's son in law Greg Gildersleve.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you all for all your great help....I will be looking more into doing my search... But shhh I know I am behind but I did get this pony I have been wanting out of this breed... i just need to get pics lol


----------

